# Spinalonga Island



## Wallsey (Aug 29, 2010)

Of the island of Crete, it has the distinction of being the last leper colony in Europe. 
The last leper left in 1957.

(My first thread, hope you enjoy)

Spinalonga Island







Venetian Fort






Venetian Fort Battery






Accomodation Block






Accomodation Block






The Hospital 






The Cemetary






The Disinfecting Area






The Bakery


----------



## night crawler (Aug 29, 2010)

Interesting place for a first thread, well done.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 29, 2010)

I went there in 1991 while on holiday on Crete.

Strangely enough some people sitting on the next table to me in a restaurant last night were discussing places they had visited, & Spinalonga was mentioned.


----------



## BahrainPete (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for an interesting set of pics. I find the style of the graveyard very intriquing!


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting report - quite unusual - thanks for posting


----------



## Krypton (Aug 31, 2010)

This place is very intresting. I visited back in 2004 i think :\ Cant remember for sure though!


----------



## Baggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Went to Spinalonga in about 1998 and may have some photos somewhere. From what I remember, the bodies were laid out in the disinfecting area and covered loosely with slabs. When nature and the air had done its job the bones were collected and interred in the cemetary, as they would otherwise have run out of burial space.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 31, 2010)

When I visited the guide mentioned that some of the graves had been broken into after the colony was closed & some of the bones stolen.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 31, 2010)

What an interesting place. Love the Fort Battery too. Some great remains there.
Cheers.


----------



## smiffy (Sep 1, 2010)

Baggy said:


> Went to Spinalonga in about 1998 and may have some photos somewhere. From what I remember, the bodies were laid out in the disinfecting area and covered loosely with slabs. When nature and the air had done its job the bones were collected and interred in the cemetary, as they would otherwise have run out of burial space.



christ a mighty the place must have stunk to high heaven !!!!!!!!


----------

